# Wife wants to have sex with another man while I watch



## Kissfreak1973 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sounds so exciting


----------



## Kissfreak1973 (Apr 21, 2020)

I don’t know what to do


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Bring a good book or two to read, in case you get bored watching.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This is almost always a bad idea.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This is almost always a bad idea.


Reading isn't that bad for entertainment and can even be educational as well.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Pack yourself a couple of sandwiches so at least you don't go hungry. Also, you might as well put your junk in your wife's purse because you won't need them anymore.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Make lots of popcorn.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Personal said:


> Bring a good book or two to read, in case you get bored watching.


That's what my wife would do.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> Bring a good book or two to read, in case you get bored watching.


Best advice.

OP, just curious, are you not getting it done for her?

Jumping out of a plane at 10,000 ft. without a parachute is exciting as well.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Do we really have to address something this patently dangerous. Sir, would you stick your fingers in an electrical socket? If your wife wants to have sex with other men, she is welcome to do so, after the divorce.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Save yourself all the drama.
Just divorce her!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

While you watch what? Seinfeld re-runs?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She wants to make you a cuckold. What is her motivation? Some men want to be, and find it exciting - I don't really understand why this is, but it is certainly a thing. Look beyond the idea of the initial event (you sound like you are interested in the idea), and think about how this will affect you and your relationship _afterwards_, and long term.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I totally think you should go for it!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

clearly your wife has the person in mind and she is wanting to cheat in the open......i would like to quote Dean Werner here from animal house " 

i promise you in the long run it will ruin you and your relationship completely

PS i guarantee she would not offer the other way around. but what the heck stories like yours are all over reddit so go ahead but make no mistake about it you will be ever known as a cuckold husband.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ReformedHubby said:


> I totally think you should go for it!


I think it sounds like a really great idea.


----------



## princessplum (Apr 21, 2020)

Have you asked her why she wants to do this @Kissfreak1973 ?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

All I can say is that is weird as hell. I don’t get the reason someone would risk their marriage for something like this. Beyond strange. Sir, I think you need professional help.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a hunch, but I'm guessing this thread is analogous to what you can see when watching reality TV...


----------



## luxxlife (Apr 22, 2020)

And what do you think you will feel when you realize she enjoys it more than you if that happens? Unless you like that and if you like that then do it why are you asking?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

luxxlife said:


> *And what do you think you will feel when you realize she enjoys it more than you if that happens?* Unless you like that and if you like that then do it why are you asking?


People that are excited about this fantasy like the OP are actually hoping that their wives enjoy it more. OP is either a troll that loves the fantasy or a real guy that seems excited about his wife trying it. So....no advice needed IMO.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it is a huge mistake to have more than one sexual partner, especially if one is married.

Having said that, since this is something your wife told you, it must have been pretty important to her to bring it up. I mean that is not something one spouse typically says to another out of the blue. To me that means one of two things. (1) She became very brave (or trusts you a lot) to bring up something that is really important to her. (2) She is only interested in what she wants and doesn't care if this destroys her marriage. Either way it is incredibly brave (or disrespectful) of her and a desperate attempt to change the status quo in your marriage.

The question for you is, what do you want? What can you live with, within the context of marriage?

Once you have figured out what your own boundaries are, you need to communicate them to your wife. You can't control her. If she wants sex with other men, you probably can't stop her. You can divorce her, but you probably can't stop or control her.

If in figuring out your personal boundaries you decide you can't handle her having sex with another man, but you do value her happiness, perhaps you and your Wife can figure out some role playing where you play the part of the stranger and then later yourself so she can have the illusion of having sex with another man.

Good luck. May I suggest some professional counseling.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Your wife has no respect for you.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Kissfreak1973 said:


> Sounds so exciting





Kissfreak1973 said:


> I don’t know what to do


I am hoping that you will actually respond back to this thread. While some people here are being dismissive, or joking, this can be a very serious subject, in a variety of ways.

My first question to you is, is your OP supposed to be sarcasm or do you really think it might be something exciting to you and/or to her? Quite honestly there is no information here to work from

Voyagerism and exhibitionism are common kinks. They also take on a variety of forms. There is also cuckold, which may or may not be what is being asked for. Again, way too little information. The scenario you (all too briefly) describe is common enough. Has your wife said why she wants to do this? Has she mentioned what boundaries she wants? How the selection process goes? Unlike many naysayers here, I am not going to automatically assume this is a bad thing or an indication of problems in the future, however, it cannot be ignored that such may be the case. Information is needed in order to determine such.


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

I wish my wife wanted this, actually I wish my wife wanted anything sexually! Showing some desire would be a welcome change! 

Seriously though, I understand all the folks who are against this, its not the traditional/religious/common way. However, it can work. Most of the reasons why it doesn’t work boil down to maturity level, being possessive, cultural/religious programming, guilt/shame, etc. There are plenty of people in very satisfying poly relationships and it works great. But all parties involved need to be on the same page.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Go for it. At least she might find a real man.

Read an article the other day of a wife doing this. She left her husband and married the guy she hooked up with. Then he moved back in with his parents. Ex wife took his kid and is now pregnant with her new husband’s kid.

Go for it, nothing can go wrong.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

This is something I will never be able to grasp. Why in the hell would you want to risk your marriage. I would strongly encourage you to seek counseling. TSAR man...that **** ain’t right.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

So....you get to provide the warm roof over her head, spending cash for her dates and you get clean up duty.  
Oh don’t forget them laughing at you. And yes. It will be a them and not a him....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ReformedHubby said:


> People that are excited about this fantasy like the OP are actually hoping that their wives enjoy it more. OP is either a troll that loves the fantasy or a real guy that seems excited about his wife trying it. So....no advice needed IMO.


The first two posts are polar opposites without a hint of meaning or real feeling so this post seems a little suspect.

Just sayin'. No harm, no foul.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you are a Kiss fan. Check out Kiss’ debut studio album back in 1974. Listen to song seven Nothin’ to Lose. Don’t let it be you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

The hit-and-run poster who started this thread hasn't been back for 17 days folks.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> The hit-and-run poster who started this thread hasn't been back for 17 days folks.


Probably embracing his status.
Slow news day.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hit and run if not an overpass dweller.

😉


----------



## sbob19729 (11 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Best advice.
> 
> OP, just curious, are you not getting it done for her?
> 
> Jumping out of a plane at 10,000 ft. without a parachute is exciting as well.


Only Have 4 inches....


ConanHub said:


> Best advice.
> 
> OP, just curious, are you not getting it done for her?
> 
> Jumping out of a plane at 10,000 ft. without a parachute is exciting as well.


Only Have 4 inches....


princessplum said:


> Have you asked her why she wants to do this @Kissfreak1973 ?


I Have a Small ****...


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

sbob19729 said:


> Only Have 4 inches....
> 
> Only Have 4 inches....
> 
> I Have a Small ****...


So your first post is to bump this thread???

Alright then....


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Countdown to zombie thread lock.....four....three....two.....one....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh! What's that sound I hear? It is the sound of Zombie Cat sniffing out another old and decaying thread.








By the way, some of you will have heard of this dude







He is called Cat Weasel. Just Google him.

Anyway, the thread is now closed.


----------

